# Is there a LAW?



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Is there a law that says the board has to change now and then? I can't speak for anyone but me, but as a CONSERVATIVE, I'm not fond of change and get a tad wigged out when it happens, especially when I'm not expecting it. Ok, there are some changes that could happen that would make me joyful, even if there was no warning at all, but those often involve regime changes at, well ONE regime change. ANYWAY, I just had to ask.

God Bless you all and GOD BLESS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You mean you don't believe in hope and change?  God Bless You too.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I hope you are talking about the MC Update If not then disregarding the following.

I think part of the main Problem Kilv. is that the upgrade is not even using the vBullitien software so it is like a completely new slate. I think if the Upgrade was done using vB while it still may be a pain I think you would have been more pleased.

So far I have some misgivings about this update. I am not really noticing any speed difference in fact I think it is slower. I have had several error messages pop up about Java, and this software does not seem to be as customizable and I find it harder to navigate than vB. However that is not to say these thing can be tweaked. I am not to familiar with XenForo as I was vB.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

CJIS said:


> I hope you are talking about the MC Update If not then disregarding the following.
> 
> I think part of the main Problem Kilv. is that the upgrade is not even using the vBullitien software so it is like a completely new slate. I think if the Upgrade was done using vB while it still may be a pain I think you would have been more pleased.
> 
> So far I have some misgivings about this update. I am not really noticing any speed difference in fact I think it is slower. I have had several error messages pop up about Java, and this software does not seem to be as customizable and I find it harder to navigate than vB. However that is not to say these thing can be tweaked. I am not to familiar with XenForo as I was vB.


What?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilv,

I'm getting to old for this stuff...I feel lost on here


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What the hell are you guys going to do when you get to my age ???


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cousteau said:


> What?


I was talking about the site update. This update is even more different than previous because it is a different software all together.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not really liking the update so far.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

I am sorry that it was so abrupt. The only reason I did it at the time I did it was because there didn't seem to be any better choice. If you're a fisherman, and your boat has a hull that is starting to rot, and springing leaks on a daily basis, you can keep patching up the leaks but that won't stop the hull from rotting. Sooner or later, the leaks are going to be too much and you're going to sink. That's where MassCops.com was. The software may have a different name, but it's the same guys who created the old software. If there are specific things that are giving you trouble, I can see what I can do to improve it, but "I don't like it" type comments don't give me much of a clue what needs attention.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just hate change.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The thing that I miss the most is the ability to mark all unread threads in a particular forum or subforum read. If I've already heard the story, I don't usually read through new news posts unless people comment. So the ability to mark all those read by marking the forum read instead of clicking on each story is helpful.

The other thing I noticed, which may only be bothering me, is that new posts in threads created on the old MC don't show up when you click on "what's new" and with the "newest posts" box limited to the last 10 it makes it harder to find all new posts.

Oh and as others have stated, I just don't like change. Having to take a minute to figure out how to do something I used to do without thinking seems like payback for every time I made a joke or complained about having to show some of my older relatives how to use the vcr or reprogram their remote.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No update on the search,we need the old database merged with the new search
spending a half an hour going through posts to update a story,posters posting a
thread that is alreadyposted becacse it doesn't show in the search.
Also miss the chat box on the index page,good for asking a quick question or
posting a quick messege for the mods.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Miss the unread posts since last visit feature. I'll get used to it I guess.

On a side note to Harry; You're the only hope I have that there is life after 50, 60, 65 etc...Keep kickin the can old friend!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

GMass said:


> 2) There is no indicator next to the threads that indicated I've posted in them


That is still there. You have look to the left of the thread title where the avatar is, your avatar will be nested with the poster's avatar.

Although it will only show up for posts made after the changeover.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

What the hell are you guys going to do when you get to my age ???

I have no idea I'm going to make it that far. We'll see what happens if and when I get there!​


----------

